# Bảo hiểm ung thư, bệnh hiểm nghèo Pjico ai mua chưa cho em xin thông tin với ạ?



## tieuyen (5 Tháng tư 2022)

Có chị nào mua bảo hiểm ung thư, bệnh hiểm nghèo của Pjico chưa ạ? em nghe nói phí đóng hàng năm thấp phải ko các chị? em hỏi cho em trai em nó làm công việc tiếp xúc với hóa chất độc hại nên em muốn nó mua lấy 1 cái cho yên tâm.


----------



## lenart (5 Tháng tư 2022)

Của pjico thì bảo hiểm ung và bảo hiểm bệnh hiểm nghèo là 2 gói khác nhau nha mom. Nếu em trai mom <29 tuổi thì phí đóng hàng năm bảo hiểm ung thư là 150k còn bảo hiểm bệnh hiểm nghèo là 300k thôi, nói nó bớt 1 buổi nhậu là đủ tiền đóng. Tính chất công việc nguy hiểm ảnh hưởng tới sức khỏe thì càng nên mua sớm.


----------



## osin (5 Tháng tư 2022)

Bảo hiểm ung thư này khác bảo hiểm nhân thọ ạ?


----------



## mongtoi (7 Tháng tư 2022)

osin đã viết:


> Bảo hiểm ung thư này khác bảo hiểm nhân thọ ạ?


Bảo hiểm nhân thọ phí đóng cao hơn bảo hiểm ung thư bạn ah


----------



## tieuyen (7 Tháng tư 2022)

lenart đã viết:


> Của pjico thì bảo hiểm ung và bảo hiểm bệnh hiểm nghèo là 2 gói khác nhau nha mom. Nếu em trai mom <29 tuổi thì phí đóng hàng năm bảo hiểm ung thư là 150k còn bảo hiểm bệnh hiểm nghèo là 300k thôi, nói nó bớt 1 buổi nhậu là đủ tiền đóng. Tính chất công việc nguy hiểm ảnh hưởng tới sức khỏe thì càng nên mua sớm.


Em giục nó mua lâu rồi mà nó ngại phải đi khám sức khỏe tổng quát khi mua bảo hiểm.


----------



## mongtoi (7 Tháng tư 2022)

tieuyen đã viết:


> Em giục nó mua lâu rồi mà nó ngại phải đi khám sức khỏe tổng quát khi mua bảo hiểm.


Chắc là tùy trường hợp mới phải khám sức khỏe, điền tờ khai mà ko có tiền sử bệnh lí, ko có người nhà có bệnh nặng là ko phải đi khám sức khỏe đâu.


----------



## caomaihoa (11 Tháng tư 2022)

Pjico bán cả bảo hiểm ung thư bệnh hiểm nghèo nữa ah? ô tô nhà mình có mua bảo hiểm vật chất ô tô của Pjico mấy năm nay rồi


----------



## lenart (11 Tháng tư 2022)

tieuyen đã viết:


> Em giục nó mua lâu rồi mà nó ngại phải đi khám sức khỏe tổng quát khi mua bảo hiểm.


Mua bảo hiểm ung thư và bảo hiểm bệnh hiểm nghèo của Pjico ko phải đi khám sức khỏe đâu mom chỉ cần kê khai đầy đủ và trung thực vào cái tờ yêu cầu bảo hiểm trước khi kí hợp đồng là đc.


----------



## meobeodangyeu (11 Tháng tư 2022)

Em có thắc mắc là mua bảo hiểm ung thư hay bảo hiểm bệnh hiểm nghèo thì nếu không may dính thì cty bảo hiểm sẽ chi trả cho mình bao nhiêu?


----------



## lenart (30 Tháng tư 2022)

meobeodangyeu đã viết:


> Em có thắc mắc là mua bảo hiểm ung thư hay bảo hiểm bệnh hiểm nghèo thì nếu không may dính thì cty bảo hiểm sẽ chi trả cho mình bao nhiêu?


Tùy vào gói bảo hiểm mà bạn mua mức chi trả khác nhau bạn ah.


----------



## meobeodangyeu (30 Tháng tư 2022)

lenart đã viết:


> Tùy vào gói bảo hiểm mà bạn mua mức chi trả khác nhau bạn ah.


Chị có biết mức phí đóng bảo hiểm ung thư và bảo hiểm bệnh hiểm nghèo của pjico đóng khi 27 tuổi là bao nhiêu ko chị?


----------



## lenart (30 Tháng tư 2022)

meobeodangyeu đã viết:


> Chị có biết mức phí đóng bảo hiểm ung thư và bảo hiểm bệnh hiểm nghèo của pjico đóng khi 27 tuổi là bao nhiêu ko chị?


Bạn xem mức phí đóng theo độ tuổi bảo hiểm Pjico ở đây nha


----------



## meobeodangyeu (30 Tháng tư 2022)

lenart đã viết:


> Bạn xem mức phí đóng theo độ tuổi bảo hiểm Pjico ở đây nha


Cảm ơn chị ạ. Phí đóng rẻ hơn em nghĩ nhiều lắm.


----------



## binchim (30 Tháng tư 2022)

lenart đã viết:


> Bạn xem mức phí đóng theo độ tuổi bảo hiểm Pjico ở đây nha


Mua bảo hiểm ung thư này ở đâu vậy bạn?


----------



## ngoctamho (30 Tháng tư 2022)

Em quan tâm ạ. Anh chị nào bán bảo hiểm ung thư, bệnh hiểm nghèo inbox em nha!


----------



## khongtrang (30 Tháng tư 2022)

binchim đã viết:


> Mua bảo hiểm ung thư này ở đâu vậy bạn?


Trước mình cũng mua bảo hiểm ung thư pjico. Bạn chỉ cần inbox hỏi mua trên fanpage của Pjico và để lại số điện thoại là họ sẽ gọi cho bạn tư vấn & hướng dẫn bạn cách mua. Facebook của Pjico đây bạn nhé https://www.facebook.com/ipjico


----------



## khongtrang (30 Tháng tư 2022)

ngoctamho đã viết:


> Em quan tâm ạ. Anh chị nào bán bảo hiểm ung thư, bệnh hiểm nghèo inbox em nha!


Bạn mua bảo hiểm trên Facebook của Pjico nè bạn https://www.facebook.com/ipjico


----------



## namspa (30 Tháng tư 2022)

Người nước ngoài đang làm việc tại Việt Nam có mua bảo hiểm ung thư của pjico được ko?


----------



## khongtrang (30 Tháng tư 2022)

namspa đã viết:


> Người nước ngoài đang làm việc tại Việt Nam có mua bảo hiểm ung thư của pjico được ko?


Bạn đọc kĩ hơn tại link này nha, có nước ngoài sống tại VN mua đc đó bạn
https://shopee.vn/Toàn-Quốc-E-vouch...8?sp_atk=a886b0f6-d7ee-4bdd-9eea-ba3ff4826b36


----------



## nguyenthingocmai (30 Tháng tư 2022)

Trước khi mua bảo hiểm ung thư có phải trả lời tờ khai về tình trạng sức khỏe của bản thân không ạ


----------



## khongtrang (30 Tháng tư 2022)

nguyenthingocmai đã viết:


> Trước khi mua bảo hiểm ung thư có phải trả lời tờ khai về tình trạng sức khỏe của bản thân không ạ


Có nha bạn. Bạn phải trả lời 4 câu hỏi thẩm định sức khỏe. Mình coppy lại 4 câu hỏi thẩm định sức khỏe của Pjico cho bạn tham khảo.

_"Người được bảo hiểm phải hoàn tất trả lời 4 câu hỏi tại phần “Câu hỏi thẩm định sức khỏe” tại Giấy yêu cầu bảo hiểm bệnh ung thư – đính kèm Giấy chứng nhận bảo hiểm. Nếu câu trả lời của bất kỳ câu hỏi nào trong 4 câu hỏi thẩm định sức khỏe là *“Có” *thì NĐBH không đủ điều kiện tham gia bảo hiểm (Trường hợp GCN bảo hiểm mặc dù được cấp thì sẽ bị vô hiệu và PJICO sẽ hoàn lại phí bảo hiểm). 

1. Trong 3 tháng vừa qua, bạn có bao giờ bị một trong các dấu hiệu hoặc triệu chứng sau: đau dai dẳng mới xuất hiện; hoặc mệt mỏi kéo dài hơn 7 ngày; hoặc sụt cân hơn 5 kg; sốt/ho kéo dài trên 14 ngày hoặc bị sưng hay thay đổi kích thước của vú (đối với nữ); hoặc có máu trong nước tiểu, máu trong phân, máu trong đờm; hoặc tiêu chảy kéo dài, táo bón xen kẽ tiêu chảy, phân mỏng dẹp? 

2. Bạn đã bao giờ được chẩn đoán hoặc điều trị 14 bệnh/tình trạng hiểm nghèo như kê tại Danh mục bệnh/tình trạng bệnh hiểm nghèo, viêm gan siêu vi B, viêm gan siêu vi C, bướu tuyến giáp, HIV/AIDS, ung thư, u, bướu, nang, pô-líp (polyp), hạch hoặc bất kỳ khối u nào khác? 

3. Bạn có đang trong quá trình khám để chẩn đoán bệnh; hoặc đang chờ phẫu thuật; hoặc đang chờ kết quả xét nghiệm y khoa, cận lâm sàng, giải phẫu bệnh hoặc sinh thiết; hoặc đã có kết quả bất thường của các xét nghiệm dấu ấn ung thư như CEA, CA-125, AFP, PSA? 

4. Bạn có 2 hoặc nhiều hơn các thành viên trực thuộc trong gia đình (cha, mẹ, anh, chị, em ruột) đã được chẩn đoán mắc bệnh ung thư dưới 60 tuổi không?"_


----------



## nguyenthingocmai (30 Tháng tư 2022)

khongtrang đã viết:


> _4. Bạn có 2 hoặc nhiều hơn các thành viên trực thuộc trong gia đinh (cha, mẹ, anh, chị, em ruột) đã được chẩn đoán mắc bệnh ung thư dưới 60 tuổi không?"_


Điều 4 này tức là nếu gia đình có 1 thành viên mắc ung thư thì vẫn đc mua bảo hiểm ung thư của Pjico đúng ko bạn


----------



## khongtrang (30 Tháng tư 2022)

nguyenthingocmai đã viết:


> Điều 4 này tức là nếu gia đình có 1 thành viên mắc ung thư thì vẫn đc mua bảo hiểm ung thư của Pjico đúng ko bạn


Về mặt câu chữ mình nghĩ bạn hiểu đúng rồi đó. Còn thực tế mình k rõ trường hợp này có được mua bảo hiểm ung thư hay k? Bạn muốn biết rõ thì inbox hỏi trên facebook của Pjico nha: https://www.facebook.com/ipjico


----------



## 7color (30 Tháng tư 2022)

Mua bảo hiểm ung thư và bệnh hiểm nghèo này trong trường hợp nào thì được chi trả 100%


----------



## khongtrang (30 Tháng tư 2022)

7color đã viết:


> Mua bảo hiểm ung thư và bệnh hiểm nghèo này trong trường hợp nào thì được chi trả 100%


Bạn xem ở mục quyền lợi bảo hiểm tại link này nè: https://shopee.vn/Toàn-Quốc-E-vouch...8?sp_atk=c5515f3b-d75a-43b3-9cfb-e16974c5927f

PJICO sẽ chi trả toàn bộ 100% Số tiền bảo hiểm khi thỏa mãn tất cả các điều kiện sau đây: 
-    Là tình trạng, triệu chứng đầu tiên của căn bệnh ung thư theo các báo cáo mô học/sinh thiết và kết luận của bác sỹ về tình trạng bệnh trong hồ sơ y tế; 
-    Đã qua thời gian chờ (không áp dụng đối với các trường hợp tái tục liên tục có thời hạn bảo hiểm trên 1 năm tại PJICO); 
-    Người được bảo hiểm phải sống ít nhất 14 ngày kể từ ngày được Bác sĩ chẩn đoán bệnh ung thư; 
-    Không thuộc điểm loại trừ theo Quy tắc bảo hiểm; 

Lưu ý: Giấy chứng nhận bảo hiểm sẽ chấm dứt hiệu lực ngay sau khi PJICO chi trả quyền lợi bảo hiểm và không tái tục cho các năm tiếp theo.


----------



## nguyenbanglang (30 Tháng tư 2022)

khongtrang đã viết:


> Có nha bạn. Bạn phải trả lời 4 câu hỏi thẩm định sức khỏe. Mình coppy lại 4 câu hỏi thẩm định sức khỏe của Pjico cho bạn tham khảo.
> 
> _"Người được bảo hiểm phải hoàn tất trả lời 4 câu hỏi tại phần “Câu hỏi thẩm định sức khỏe” tại Giấy yêu cầu bảo hiểm bệnh ung thư – đính kèm Giấy chứng nhận bảo hiểm. Nếu câu trả lời của bất kỳ câu hỏi nào trong 4 câu hỏi thẩm định sức khỏe là *“Có” *thì NĐBH không đủ điều kiện tham gia bảo hiểm (Trường hợp GCN bảo hiểm mặc dù được cấp thì sẽ bị vô hiệu và PJICO sẽ hoàn lại phí bảo hiểm).
> 
> ...


Vậy là câu trả lời 4 câu hỏi thẩm định sức khỏe trên phải là "không" thì mới được mua bảo hiểm ung thư.


----------



## itgirl (30 Tháng tư 2022)

Bảo hiểm ung thư và bảo hiểm bệnh hiểm nghèo có ưu điểm là phí đóng thấp phù hợp với điều kiện kinh tế của nhiều người.


----------



## tieuyen (30 Tháng tư 2022)

itgirl đã viết:


> Bảo hiểm ung thư và bảo hiểm bệnh hiểm nghèo có ưu điểm là phí đóng thấp phù hợp với điều kiện kinh tế của nhiều người.


Ban đầu em chỉ tính hỏi bảo hiểm ung thư này cho cậu em trai vì công việc của nó làm việc trong môi trường độc hại, sau thấy các chị chia sẻ thông tin phí đóng rẻ quá nên em quyết định mua bảo hiểm ung thư & bệnh hiểm nghèo cho cả 2 vợ chồng luôn.


----------



## itgirl (30 Tháng tư 2022)

tieuyen đã viết:


> Ban đầu em chỉ tính hỏi bảo hiểm ung thư này cho cậu em trai vì công việc của nó làm việc trong môi trường độc hại, sau thấy các chị chia sẻ thông tin phí đóng rẻ quá nên em quyết định mua bảo hiểm ung thư & bệnh hiểm nghèo cho cả 2 vợ chồng luôn.


Mình cũng mới biết có bảo hiểm ung thư này vài năm gần đây thôi, mình đóng đc 2 năm rồi. Mình nghĩ phí đóng này ai cũng có thể tham gia được.


----------



## tieuyen (30 Tháng tư 2022)

itgirl đã viết:


> Mình cũng mới biết có bảo hiểm ung thư này vài năm gần đây thôi, mình đóng đc 2 năm rồi. Mình nghĩ phí đóng này ai cũng có thể tham gia được.


Có nhiều người có khả năng mua bảo hiểm mà họ chưa hiểu đúng về bảo hiểm nên ko mua đó chị. Chỗ em nhiều người còn nghĩ bảo hiểm là lừa đảo nữa cơ. Nói chung ai hiểu tầm quan trọng của bảo hiểm thì mua thôi ạ.


----------



## itgirl (30 Tháng tư 2022)

tieuyen đã viết:


> Có nhiều người có khả năng mua bảo hiểm mà họ chưa hiểu đúng về bảo hiểm nên ko mua đó chị. Chỗ em nhiều người còn nghĩ bảo hiểm là lừa đảo nữa cơ. Nói chung ai hiểu tầm quan trọng của bảo hiểm thì mua thôi ạ.


Bởi có nhiều ông bà bán bảo hiểm nhân thọ tư vấn ko có tâm nên khiến người mua hiểu sai về bảo hiểm.


----------



## zozo20 (30 Tháng tư 2022)

tieuyen đã viết:


> Có nhiều người có khả năng mua bảo hiểm mà họ chưa hiểu đúng về bảo hiểm nên ko mua đó chị. Chỗ em nhiều người còn nghĩ bảo hiểm là lừa đảo nữa cơ. Nói chung ai hiểu tầm quan trọng của bảo hiểm thì mua thôi ạ.


Nhà mình 2 vợ chồng công nhân quèn, thu nhập cả tháng hơn chục triệu xíu mà mình vẫn ưu tiên mua bảo hiểm ung thư, bệnh hiểm nghèo & bảo hiểm y tế. Càng nghèo thì càng ưu tiên mua bảo hiểm. Em chứng kiến 1 trường hợp thực tế ở quê em có 1 chị nhà nghèo lắm, tự dưng năm đó nghĩ ngẫm thế nào chị ấy mua bảo hiểm ung thư cho chồng chị ấy (anh này nát rượu) cuối năm anh ấy đi khám bị ung thư gan & được bảo hiểm chi trả 100% số tiền bảo hiểm, đầu năm chị ấy đóng cho chồng có mấy trăm mà cuối năm đc bảo hiểm chi trả 100triệu. Số tiền này với hoàn cảnh gia đình chị ấy như là đổi vận vậy. Tất nhiên ko ai mong muốn nhận đc tiền từ bảo hiểm nhưng trong những lúc bệnh tình hiểm nghèo, kinh tế gia đình khốn đốn thì số tiền trên giúp vực dậy kinh tế gia đình.


----------



## caomaihoa (30 Tháng tư 2022)

zozo20 đã viết:


> Nhà mình 2 vợ chồng công nhân quèn, thu nhập cả tháng hơn chục triệu xíu mà mình vẫn ưu tiên mua bảo hiểm ung thư, bệnh hiểm nghèo & bảo hiểm y tế. Càng nghèo thì càng ưu tiên mua bảo hiểm. Em chứng kiến 1 trường hợp thực tế ở quê em có 1 chị nhà nghèo lắm, tự dưng năm đó nghĩ ngẫm thế nào chị ấy mua bảo hiểm ung thư cho chồng chị ấy (anh này nát rượu) cuối năm anh ấy đi khám bị ung thư gan & được bảo hiểm chi trả 100% số tiền bảo hiểm, đầu năm chị ấy đóng cho chồng có mấy trăm mà cuối năm đc bảo hiểm chi trả 100triệu. Số tiền này với hoàn cảnh gia đình chị ấy như là đổi vận vậy. Tất nhiên ko ai mong muốn nhận đc tiền từ bảo hiểm nhưng trong những lúc bệnh tình hiểm nghèo, kinh tế gia đình khốn đốn thì số tiền trên giúp vực dậy kinh tế gia đình.


Đúng là người nghèo cần mua bảo hiểm trước tiên.


----------



## mamachue (30 Tháng tư 2022)

caomaihoa đã viết:


> Đúng là người nghèo cần mua bảo hiểm trước tiên.


Bản thân mình dắt túi 3 cái bảo hiểm. Mình nghĩ trong đầu nếu rủi ro mình làm sao thì số tiền bảo hiểm chi trả cũng giúp cho 2 con mình ăn học vài năm.


----------



## tieuyen (30 Tháng tư 2022)

mamachue đã viết:


> Bản thân mình dắt túi 3 cái bảo hiểm. Mình nghĩ trong đầu nếu rủi ro mình làm sao thì số tiền bảo hiểm chi trả cũng giúp cho 2 con mình ăn học vài năm.


Cuộc sống không ai lường trước được tương lai nên mua bảo hiểm giúp mình đề phòng rủi ro ko mong muốn ạ.


----------



## osin (30 Tháng tư 2022)

mamachue đã viết:


> Bản thân mình dắt túi 3 cái bảo hiểm. Mình nghĩ trong đầu nếu rủi ro mình làm sao thì số tiền bảo hiểm chi trả cũng giúp cho 2 con mình ăn học vài năm.


Mình mới mua bảo hiểm y tế thôi. Chắc phải mua thêm bảo hiểm ung thư nữa cho yên tâm


----------



## mamachue (30 Tháng tư 2022)

osin đã viết:


> Mình mới mua bảo hiểm y tế thôi. Chắc phải mua thêm bảo hiểm ung thư nữa cho yên tâm


Nên mua bạn à, phí đóng của bảo hiểm ung thư với bảo hiểm bệnh hiểm nghèo cũng thấp nữa.


----------



## binchim (30 Tháng tư 2022)

zozo20 đã viết:


> Nhà mình 2 vợ chồng công nhân quèn, thu nhập cả tháng hơn chục triệu xíu mà mình vẫn ưu tiên mua bảo hiểm ung thư, bệnh hiểm nghèo & bảo hiểm y tế. Càng nghèo thì càng ưu tiên mua bảo hiểm. Em chứng kiến 1 trường hợp thực tế ở quê em có 1 chị nhà nghèo lắm, tự dưng năm đó nghĩ ngẫm thế nào chị ấy mua bảo hiểm ung thư cho chồng chị ấy (anh này nát rượu) cuối năm anh ấy đi khám bị ung thư gan & được bảo hiểm chi trả 100% số tiền bảo hiểm, đầu năm chị ấy đóng cho chồng có mấy trăm mà cuối năm đc bảo hiểm chi trả 100triệu. Số tiền này với hoàn cảnh gia đình chị ấy như là đổi vận vậy. Tất nhiên ko ai mong muốn nhận đc tiền từ bảo hiểm nhưng trong những lúc bệnh tình hiểm nghèo, kinh tế gia đình khốn đốn thì số tiền trên giúp vực dậy kinh tế gia đình.


Tới hôm nay mình mới biết có bảo hiểm ung thư và bệnh hiểm nghèo. Mình xem bảng phí đóng bạn gì share ở trên thấy rẻ quá trời. Mình sẽ mua cho cả nhà luôn.


----------



## lenart (30 Tháng tư 2022)

binchim đã viết:


> Tới hôm nay mình mới biết có bảo hiểm ung thư và bệnh hiểm nghèo. Mình xem bảng phí đóng bạn gì share ở trên thấy rẻ quá trời. Mình sẽ mua cho cả nhà luôn.


Mua bảo hiểm cho tất cả các thành viên trong gia đình là tốt nhất còn không thi ưu tiên mua bảo hiểm cho lao động chính trong gia đình bạn ah


----------



## binchim (30 Tháng tư 2022)

lenart đã viết:


> Mua bảo hiểm cho tất cả các thành viên trong gia đình là tốt nhất còn không thi ưu tiên mua bảo hiểm cho lao động chính trong gia đình bạn ah


Mình tính mua bảo hiểm ung thư và bệnh hiểm nghèo cho cả 3 vợ chồng con cái. Nói ông ấy bớt vài buổi nhậu trong tháng là mua được.


----------



## mongtoi (30 Tháng tư 2022)

binchim đã viết:


> Mình tính mua bảo hiểm ung thư và bệnh hiểm nghèo cho cả 3 vợ chồng con cái. Nói ông ấy bớt vài buổi nhậu trong tháng là mua được.


Đúng là với vài trăm mua bảo hiểm thì bớt vài buổi đi ăn hàng, shopping là mua được bảo hiểm cho cả nhà bạn nhỉ


----------



## lopxehaitrieu (12 Tháng năm 2022)

cám ơn mấy mom đã chia sẻ thông tin hữu ích


----------



## tieuyen (2 Tháng sáu 2022)

Cảm ơn chị em đã giải đáp giúp em ạ, em trai em đã mua bảo hiểm ung thư và bảo hiểm bệnh hiểm nghèo của Pjico, vợ chồng em cũng mua luôn vì thấy phí đóng thấp mà quyền lợi ok ạ.


----------



## Trà Myy (25 Tháng bảy 2022)

chi phí bảo hiểm hàng tháng thế nào nhỉ


----------

